# Country of Origin for Species in the Hobby



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

After reading the biotopic plants thread, I thought I'd post a companion that will serve as a quick guide for the available species in the hobby and their country of origin. I know this information can be found elsewhere (such as the Lotters et al. book), but this is intended to simplify things a bit and create one easy to read list. 

Adelphobates: 
Adelphobates castaneoticus- Brazil
Adelphobates galactonotus- Brazil
Adelphobates quinquevittatus- Brazil, French Guiana, Peru

Allobates:
Allobates femoralis- Brazil, Colombia, French Guiana, Suriname, Peru, Guyana
Allobates zaparo- Ecuador, Peru

Ameerega:
Ameerega altamazonica- Peru 
Ameerega bassleri- Peru
Ameerega pongoensis- Peru
Ameerega hahneli- Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia Ecuador, French Guiana, Guyana, Peru, Suriname
Ameerega pepperi- Peru
Ameerega trivatta- Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Guyana, Peru, Suriname, Venezuela

Dendrobates:
Dendrobates auratus- Colombia, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama
Dendrobates leucomelas- Brazil, Colombia, Guyana, Venezuela
Dendrobates tinctorius- Brazil, Guyana, French Guiana, Suriname
Dendrobates truncatus- Colombia

Epipedobates:
Epipedobates anthonyi- Ecuador, Peru
Epipedobates tricolor- Ecuador

Hyloxalus:
Hyloxalus azureiventris- Peru

Oophaga:
Oophaga granulifera- Costa Rica
Oophaga histrionica- Colombia, Ecuador
Oophaga lehmanni- Colombia
Oophaga pumilio- Panama, Nicaragua, Costa Rica
Oophaga sylvatica- Colombia, Ecuador
Oophaga vincenti- Panama
Oophaga speciosa- Panama
Oophaga arborea- Panama

Phyllobates:
Phyllobates terribilis- Colombia
Phyllobates bicolor- Colombia
Phyllobates vittatus- Costa Rica
Phyllobates aurotaenia- Colombia
Phyllobates lugubris- Costa Rica, Panama

Ranitomeya:
Ranitomeya benedicta- Peru
Ranitomeya fantastica- Peru
Ranitomeya flavovittata- Peru
Ranitomeya imitator- Peru
Ranitomeya lamasi (sirensis)- Peru
Ranitomeya reticulata- Ecuador, Peru
Ranitomeya summersi- Peru
Ranitomeya vanzolinii- Brazil, Peru 
Ranitomeya variabilis- Peru, Ecuador, Colombia
Ranitomeya uakarii- Peru, Brazil, Colombia, Guyana
Ranitomeya amazonica- Peru, Colombia, Brazil, French Guiana

Excidobates:
Excidobates mysteriosus- Peru
Excidobates captivus- Peru, Ecuador

I don't have my Lotters book on hand at the moment, so some things may have been left out. Please feel free to add species/localities and I'll edit this list to reflect the additions.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this before, but great job. You did leave out P. lugubris, and French Guiana as a country for R. amazonica. Also, since you included castis, you might as well include mysteriosus. And hell, why not O. arborea and speciosa ....


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job Zachary!
I vote this as sticky worthy.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

All fixed and updated


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice, this is a great start for anyone who wants to start a biotope tank. Thanks for making this list Zach 

John


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Nice job Zachary!
> I vote this as sticky worthy.


Second ....


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really nice job, very useful! Thanks Spaff


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome this use very helpful!


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Was gotta start proofreading! Very Cool thread.


----------

